# Wiring for welder



## JGP (Jun 24, 2011)

First time I've done this, so I need some help. I'm wiring a circuit for a Lincoln AC-225 with #6 wire ( because I have it on hand). I'm thinking of making a drop cord of the left over wire so I can take the welder outside to the driveway. Is this a safe idea? 

Garry


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 24, 2011)

Depends on a few things: 1st) - How long do you plan on making the cord? 2nd) - Are you running a 40 amp breaker or 50 amp breaker? 3rd) - What amperage setting do you plan on using the welder at mostly? (I assume the welder has a 50 amp rating at the max setting, however the duty cycle is probably 20%)


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, I also meant to ask what type of wire is it?


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 24, 2011)

I have two 50 foot #6/4 SO cords that I plug together and often run/use my welders on them, never have a problem but most of that long distance usage is only a short time.


----------



## JGP (Jun 24, 2011)

The wire copper 6/3 with ground. The welder is rated for 50 amp and will have a 50 amp breaker. The welder circuit will be about 20-25 feet and the drop cord about 30 feet. I have no idea about an amperage setting. This is a learning process for me.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 24, 2011)

Is the wire stranded or solid? What type of sheahting (insulation) does it have? For the distances you mention, the wire should be good for what you are wanting to do with it as I doubt you will be at a maximum setting very often if any on your welder. If it was me I would use a 40 amp breaker as that wire will handle 40 amps for that distance in free air no problem. If the wire is solid and more like a "romex" type, it will not make a good drop cord, as it will be too stiff plus the sheathing is not really made to roll and unroll lots of times. If you can find an "SO" cord, this is really what you want, as it uses a stranded wire and the insulation is designed to be used as a drop cord.


----------



## JGP (Jun 25, 2011)

The wire is stranded with solid ground type NM-B. That raises another question for me. Would using the spare conductor as ground be better than using the solid ground? I don't want to anything that might cause an electrical fire. My house panel is 400 amp and the sub that this circuit will be in is 200 amp feed by 3/0 copper (stranded). I'll be trying to learn with this welder and won't push it outside it's limits. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2011)

NM-B is not normally used to make extension cords. That said, for occasional use where it won't be dragged around a great deal, it will work. The main difference in the conductors themselves over SO type is the size of the individual wires that are bundled in each conductor. They are smaller, and hence more flexible in SO style. All this really means is that NM is stiffer, and after repeated flexing, copper work hardens and could break. Not good.

It doesn't really matter which wire you use for ground. Modern standards require (for single phase) 2 hots, 1 neutral, and 1 ground. In practice, and for many years, the neutral and ground were used together, and allowed on a 3 conductor cable. The only danger is where there is a breakout in the DUP for 120 VAC. Otherwise, in theory at least, the neutral never carries any current anyway, same as ground.


----------



## JGP (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad I signed up here . You people are big help.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2011)

Can't really go wrong using accepted standards from NEC. That way anyone coming along after you won't have to figure out what you were doing. Plus, it's generally the safest way anyhow.

Just remember, NEC itself is not binding. It only forms a foundation for local code, which usually agrees with NEC, but can vary, and is enforceable. If in doubt, check with the local code enforcement office, and find a friendly inspector who will tell you what you should to to comply with local codes, hopefully without a big hassle.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2011)

Precisely, Ed.


----------



## JGP (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input men, I agree Safety First. Electricity is nothing to take lightly.


----------

